# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  هل يوجد امكانية دفع اقساط للفصل الدراسي الثاني في الجامعة الاردنية ؟

## Misho

مساء الخير

ومرحبا 

هل في امكانية ادفع اقساط للفصل الدراسي الثاني في الجامعة الاردنية ؟ 

لأنه ما معاي المبلغ كامل حاليا  ً 

اتمنى تردو على ضروري

----------


## Misho

35 واحد ما بيعرفو يقولو من مين بقدر آخذ المعلومة  :Copy Of Ag:  

 :SnipeR (6): 



ياعالم الشغلة ضرورية مش لعبة  

UP UP

----------

